# Rescue Remedies Terrier Rescue, Dog Rescue based in South Counties



## Rescue Remedies

Rescue Remedies is based in Surrey and aims to provide foster for homeless dogs and support for families and dogs while awaiting their forever owners. Limited use of good kennels where no other alternative is possible. Rescue Remedies also helps ex-kennel dogs develop skills to enable them to find their pet homes.

Terrier Rescue is more national based with people retaining their dogs & rehoming them via our assessment skills; website & support.

As a small rescue we are dependant on goodwill & volunteer fosterers, donation of dog food or items, admin support; spreading the word in search for good homes and above all, offer a homeless dog their home for life

. We aim to give a truthful description of the dog to the best of our knowledge and assessmentWe neuter the dogs in our care prior to adoption (exception puppies or if medically advised against) Our dogs have received at least one vaccination; microchipped: flea and worm treated. Any health issues are investigated and treated prior to adoption where obvious eg most older dogs have dental work offered them. We do not discriminate against a dog on age or health. We try to help a varied representative mix of dogs but do have a terrier bias to our overall numbers.

Our phone bills, transport costs and running costs are paid for by our volunteers. Contributions we received pay our vet & kennel bills. We are always grateful for any contribution made to our dogs.

We require a complete questionnaire with all enquiries & carry out home checks vet references to ensure the home meets the dogs needs. For homechecking purposes we do prefer that prospective adopters live within south counties. If we have a dog with very specific needs; we may be prepared to travel further afield for the right home

Our enquiries line 020 8274 0471 9am - 6pm 7 days a week- leave a landline contact no. if our line is busy. Better still complete our questionnaire via our website Rescue Remedies CLICK HERE

Our sister site, Terrier Rescue: CLICK HERE

Donations are always appreciated as they help us to continue our work PAYPAL


----------

